
Ask HN: What's an Innovation for You? - trzeci
I&#x27;m doing a research about meaning of an innovation in the IT world. What&#x27;s make easier to be innovative at work, what&#x27;s make it harder. I&#x27;ve found that the research what I&#x27;m doing at my current work spans a good discussion about the topic, I&#x27;d like to created a forum here. Hence I&#x27;d like to ask you following set of questions, but please mind that open opinion it&#x27;s equally important :<p>* what&#x27;s you occupation, and how many years you&#x27;ve been working at IT<p>* in your opinion, what&#x27;s an innovation?<p>* what&#x27;s make it easier to be innovative at work.<p>* can you give an example of recent innovation what you&#x27;ve witnessed (if not confidential)
======
austincheney
* Senior software developer

* An innovation is a new solution to existing business problems, such as shorter maintenance/release cycles or smaller deliveries.

* Innovation is increased at work by eliminating unnecessary technical controls, tooling, processes, and policies.

~~~
trzeci
Thanks, I have some following question. Do you concern that smaller technical
control will decrease quality?

~~~
austincheney
I find that at many employers there are many technical controls in place that
are not aligned with any kind of business goal. For example there is a lot of
insecurity in software development resulting in enforcement of code style,
code vanity, and requirements for unnecessary decoration. These things slow
people down when writing code, bloat code, and then interfere with maintenance
due to maintaining additional code.

